# mattress topper



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Any suggestions please........our compass motorhome has the rear lounge which converts into a kingsize bed, this is great but the only problem we have is that we find the cusions are really uncomfortable especially where the join is once they are folded down. Where is the best place to get a mattress topper which is easily stored and will give us the much needed comfort. 

nicky


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Try www.motorhomefacts.com/fsearch-results.html
Then in key words put:- matress topper

Loads of info

Wobby


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Memory foam mattress topper about 2 inches thick with a cover on should have you zzzzzzzz peacefully!

For a kingsize they are about £50 on fleabay but make sure it comes with a cover. You can roll it up and put under a seat for storage best thing we ever bought and we have a fixed bed!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

SwoopnNick said:


> Any suggestions please........our compass motorhome has the rear lounge which converts into a kingsize bed, this is great but the only problem we have is that we find the cusions are really uncomfortable especially where the join is once they are folded down. Where is the best place to get a mattress topper which is easily stored and will give us the much needed comfort.
> 
> nicky


We had the same problem with our old van. Nice rear lounge but the jigsaw puzzle of cushions left gaps and humps.

We bought a kingsize 3" mattress topper off ebay. About £65 delivered. Perfect. In the morning just rolled it all up and used 2 velcro straps to keep it together and threw it up in the luton area.

It was that comfy we also used it on the bed at home.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Have you looked at Raskelf?

We have their Duvalay system and it is just brill.
Been away in the van this weekend. I left on Friday with a sore back, and after 2 nights sleeping with my Duvalay its feeling much better.

So comfy!


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

I bought ours from

http://www.factory2u.co.uk/prodtype.asp?PT_ID=327&strPageHistory=cat

absolutely great


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Had a look at the Raskelf toppers at the NEC, but price was too high. £210 for king size. Bought same item with a superior cover from Dreams Beds for £149.
Gerry


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*topper*

Bought this arrived in less than 24 hours has a bump in the middle due to packing rolled folded over, sure will disappear soon looks to do the job will report back after this weekends use
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110433431169&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123


----------



## Lyners (Aug 21, 2009)

The memory foam, fab for comfort, love it to bits, but can make you a bit hot & sweaty.They're making ' contour' ones now too, got V shapes cut into it. Supposed to assist with heat venting & be cooler . Lighter too, if weight's an issue, not sure on how they'd do rolled up ? The red white & blue supermarket do them on their internet site , under £ 70 I think , as do M & S , for twice the price, & on the auction site too..


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I read on a thread on here somewhere that a quilt is comfortable to lie on. They had one for the bottom to lie on and one for the top as a cover. They just threw it down and it was great. I was sceptical as I thought it would ruck up, but we tried it when camping (still haven't bought the van) and it was very comfy. We had a synthetic quilt though as down shuffles about too much and is too warm for us (we have a 4 tog at home all year).

Lesley


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

At home we have a kingsized Argos memory foam mattress topper and it is fine and was reasonably priced. It's heavy though and I would not like to roll and store it.

In the van we use an Argos ( Fogarty's) feather and down mattress toppers. Very light and very comfortable. We have 2 single beds ( saves time and effort) and I've made covers for the mattress toppers out of white cotton sheets. These rolls up well and, unrolled on the seat with a duvet unrolled on top, are very quick and very cosy.

We have no luton and decided that the bedclothes were taking too much room in the only available cupboard so we roll the 4 separately, put them in separate fancy pillow covers and they are used instead of the rolled sofa endpieces supplied by Swift.

G


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: topper*



Bessie560 said:


> Bought this arrived in less than 24 hours has a bump in the middle due to packing rolled folded over, sure will disappear soon looks to do the job will report back after this weekends use
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110433431169&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123


That's the same people we bought ours from.

Alan


----------

